# Great Pyrenees Pups



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

We have a litter of purebred Great Pyrenees Pups available in early May.
They all have badger markings, double dews, good pigmentation, and are currently with goats. UTD on shots and deworming. 

Both parents working, from working lines. 
Males & females available
We are asking $400 unregistered.
Pup registration is available for $750.

Contact us for more information. We are in CT
Thanks HF


----------

